# Track cleaning during construction



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

This may be a rudimenatry question, but ..... I am in the process of actually laying the track down. To ensure that I have a workable track I am building a section (6 or seven linked), and soldering them as I go. I am using a DCC locomotirve to valiate (after checking with a voltmeter) that I don't have an dead spots.

However, I have found that I need to clean the flux off the track or the loco stops at every solder joint. SO, I have been using 70% isopropyl to clean the flux oxidation off the joints and tracks followed by scrubbing wiht a town. 

My question at this point is, what else can I do to get the tracks cleaned up. I am finding that the ability to move my loco over the track is "hit or miss." I an move it from one end to the other of the laid track (on the order of 6-8 foot of track) in one direction and it will stall going back. Or it will stutter moving forward. Voltmeter checks when it stalls shows I have 15 volts on the track consistentily ahead, behind and under the loco.

I believe my issue is the track isn't clean enough. Am I worrying too much or am I using a wrong cleaning solution?


----------



## steelchair (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you soldering only the outside of the rails? You shouldn't solder the top.


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

steelchair said:


> Are you soldering only the outside of the rails? You shouldn't solder the top.


Yes its the outside. My presumption is this is flow from the flux.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You need to use a stronger cleaning agent either denatured alcohol or 90% or better rubbing alcohol, goo-gone is also another good cleaner.
You can also use a super fine (white) scotch bright too!
Make sure you clean your engine or loco wheels also, 3/4 of the time that is where the problem really is!:thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

rubber track cleaning pad..............................works wonderful

https://www.frontlinehobbies.com.au/products/GM-27

just vacuum quick and follow with rubbing alc.


----------



## steelchair (Nov 20, 2011)

When I soldered my tracks I didn't use flux. I used electronic solder with a rosin core and had no problems with the joins. I had read that the flux can corrode the track if not cleaned off. Maybe try some soldering without flux. Just my 2 cents


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

steelchair said:


> When I soldered my tracks I didn't use flux. I used electronic solder with a rosin core and had no problems with the joins. I had read that the flux can corrode the track if not cleaned off. Maybe try some soldering without flux. Just my 2 cents


I did several sections without flux at all. But when I looked at videos online nearly "everyone" was using flux. So I am using 70% isopropyl to clean the joints after each soldering effort to get the residue off.

When I learned to solder (such as it was  ) I was told to not use flux for "electronics" (as in components and boards) because it made the solder flow less controllable. So I've never used it (even in the solder). However, when I see the videos it makes sense to me that sense it is all conducting where the solder flows on the track is not as critical. The key of course being to clean it.

My concern was I presumed I had been cleaning it sufficiently. After reading several of the answers I'm going to go out and get some goo gone and reclean the track and also get some 90% alchohol to clean the wheels. I'm so new to this I don't trust that I am not going to invoke a problem as I move forward and then have to go back and find and fix/replace/correct across a relative large segment. So I'm doing about 2-3' at a time and trying to test it.

I also intend once the entire layout is up to drop feeders about every 4 and a half feet or so (split the difference between one site that says every 3 and NIMT who recommended every 6 or so  ).

As for the loco wheels - I never even thought of that so that may work wonders as well since they have never been cleaned.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

steelchair said:


> When I soldered my tracks I didn't use flux. I used electronic solder with a rosin core and had no problems with the joins. I had read that the flux can corrode the track if not cleaned off. Maybe try some soldering without flux.


The Rosin core is the flux!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use flux when I solder and clean my track regularly with a brite-boy track eraser. Also make sure to check the wheels of your engines/cars, they get surprisingly dirty. It also helps if you only run metal wheels (no plastic) as the plastic ones seem to transfer material to the rails more readily.

For heavy cleaning I have a powered cleaning car (currently under repair) so I make due with the track eraser. $6 at any hobby shop.


----------



## steelchair (Nov 20, 2011)

NIMT said:


> The Rosin core is the flux!


Yes. There is no need for additional flux. This seemed to keep the solder between the rail and joiner, not allowing it to flow on to the top of the rail. As for using electronic solder, I had no problems with flow ability and was very easy to use:thumbsup:


----------

